# Help! Rom for Sprint Tab.



## Android Man (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, is there any good rom for a Sprint Galaxy Tab 7???????????????


----------



## Brentless (Sep 29, 2011)

JTs CM7, works miracles on the sprint tab

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Man (Oct 19, 2011)

Brentless said:


> JTs CM7, works miracles on the sprint tab
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


I try it but Wifi won't work all the time. I have to reset tablet time after time to get connection. don't have data plan, only Wifi.


----------



## Brentless (Sep 29, 2011)

just toggling airplane mode does it for me, also, be sure to set your wifi not to go to sleep

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Android Man (Oct 19, 2011)

Brentless said:


> just toggling airplane mode does it for me, also, be sure to set your wifi not to go to sleep
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


I was looking for the timeout option but did not found it. Can you tell me?.
Thanks.


----------



## Brentless (Sep 29, 2011)

Settings to wireless networks to wireless settings, then hit the menu button and choose advanced, the wifi sleep policy

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

